# I'll go with him.



## hobbs27 (May 27, 2012)

I don't watch these guys show, but seen their commercials. I never would have guessed he has such a passion for our Lord.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 27, 2012)

Love it.

.


----------



## thedeacon (May 29, 2012)

Can't get enough of preaching like that.


----------



## mountainraider68 (May 29, 2012)

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Vmarsh (May 29, 2012)

just watched that clip yesterday actually. main reason my family and i love the show.


----------



## stringmusic (May 30, 2012)

Phil is awesome!!


----------



## bullethead (May 31, 2012)

I think Phil and his family are a great bunch of people, I enjoy watching their shows too. He needs to research his method of counting back time to prove a god-man though.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 31, 2012)

bullethead said:


> I think Phil and his family are a great bunch of people, I enjoy watching their shows too. He needs to research his method of counting back time to prove a god-man though.



And controling beavers. Beavers are just big rodents. They're suckers for traps and bait. Can you say Connibear #10? And them is real good eatin roasted and stewed.  Happy. Happy. Happy.


----------



## bullethead (May 31, 2012)

gordon 2 said:


> And controling beavers. Beavers are just big rodents. They're suckers for traps and bait. Can you say Connibear #10? And them is real good eatin roasted and stewed.  Happy. Happy. Happy.



Don't forget about a cassette filled with the sounds of running water from Uncle Si's bath.......boom.boom.boom.


----------



## gordon 2 (May 31, 2012)

bullethead said:


> Don't forget about a cassette filled with the sounds of running water from Uncle Si's bath.......boom.boom.boom.



They fight like marines do. They persue the treat and open up with all they got...no matter what. The only thing missing from all the fireworks are smoke and called in air strikes. ( I wonder if they can make a call for that?)

Yea they fragged a perfectly good radio--- Collateral damage I guess.  The fog of war...etc...LOL

I got another suggestin for them... Just before dark, if you got your sharp shooters placed correctly with spotters that can shut up....the brains of the beaver operation and the old trap shy hi ranking beavers usually come out to eat, meet and greet, in the open.

Beaver fightin is a nine inning game...U got to pace yourself...and play the whole team.


----------



## barryl (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank You, Lord Jesus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just a little slow, sometimes !!


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 31, 2012)

barryl said:


> Thank You, Lord Jesus !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm just a little slow, sometimes !!



Slow? LOL, I finally pulled this up today too... 
Solid stuff ! 
While I have web until the clock strikes midnight (internet contract expires and "funds -r low"), I'll download a few more of his vid's to mp3's.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://youtu.be/RoZ7VzBECUQ


Jase does some too and is very entertaining as well


----------

